# Pornography and DP/emotional numbness (my experiment)



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

I've joined the Nofap life!! Basically, people abstain from porn and masturbation to improve their social and sex life.

I've had DP for 8 yrs, but I've only been dealing with emotional numbness (weaker feelings) for a couple years. I started to realize I do not think emotional numbness is inheritantly a symptom of DP. I think people have to actually DO something to numb their emotions (perhaps emotional eating, obsessive interent use, drinking, etc.). Before I used porn I truly did have more feelings behind my DP. I wouldn't call myself an addict, but it's definitely a habit Im not proud of

It's day 13 so far, I've cried multiple times this week. I've also laughed a lot more. Some people might think this is a placebo, but I dunno. I want to stick with it. I definetly still have DP though lol.

I know that people find different things that help them. This is something that helps me. (It might be a little taboo to talk about porn addiction here, but I think it's common enough that I could mention it on a DP forum.)

http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/


----------



## retep (Mar 19, 2013)

Good for you. It's brave thing both to admit it and to do something about it. It's clear to me the damage pornography has done in my life. In fact it's helped me lose interest in it when I see how it effects my ability to be intimate and to actually connect in a meaningful way. I don't think anyone can have both, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, it's up to everyone to make a choice


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Well It can be because extreme fapping overloads your brain with dopamine?

Anyway,I don't fap 2 much at all because I have a girlfriend,but we do have sex a lot sometimes I think my balls are dry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

"Well It can be because extreme fapping overloads your brain with dopamine?"

Yeah I think so, studies say it's different than when you have sex with an actual person


----------

